# Show Us Your Bow Setups..



## GAX (Feb 14, 2009)

Alright yall, post pics of your bow setups...


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Feb 14, 2009)

Well i have several but this is my main shooter since the death of my LH black Talon during gator season (R.I.P.) I shoot either hand so it doesnt matter. Ill get the pic of my others up soon. 

RH 35-55 lb Zebra Stripped Oneida Osprey SS (set at 33lb usually.....)
Cajun Archery Reel seat
Muzzy Fishhook Arrow Rest
Muzzy Line puller attached to reel seat
Synergy T120 reel filled with 200lb FastFlight line


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing special here, but the rig works if the shooter does his job.
Bear Kodiak Hunter 50#, AMS retriever.  More importantly, are polarized wrap around sunglasses, and a hat that keeps sunlight from coming in from the top.
Also important are sunscreen and Crocs!
Dan


----------



## markland (Feb 16, 2009)

For most of my bowfishing now I really love using my Pearson protype bow with a Muzzy reel, reel seat and Fish Hook rest, my partner Bryan loves his Oneida Osprey with same setup.  When I shoot a recurve it is usually my Hoyt Gamemaster or Dorado with same setup.  Mark


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a barracuda that i like pretty well but the finger pinch gets a little tough on a long night. ethan and i both have pse spyders that we shoot the most. his is the s4 , the shorter version and mine is the v4 . it is the same bow that i shoot for gators. i really like that one a lot.  i wish i had the cash for an osprey but it is just insane what they cost !!! i will keep shooting the pse till me or it get called home !!!  i shoot an epoxy rest and ethan shoots the muzzy fish hook


----------



## MonsterBuckBoy (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got my old bow painted and put together this weekend. Still need to add a good rest....not too sure which one I will choose.


----------



## GAX (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice pics, yall! Keep 'em coming....

Mark, in the pic, it looks like yall are in the "no see 'em" time of day..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2009)

I`ll try to get a pic of my old setup, tomorrow evenin`.


----------



## markland (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep, you got that right, that time of the day when you can't see anything, the sun was setting and looked like a good photo op!  We were shooting the BAA World Championship down in LA last year, just waiting on dark to turn the lights on!! This was our haul for the Big 20 part of the shoot!


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 21, 2009)

Dern Mark, I wish you would let the little ones go!
Dan


----------



## markland (Feb 24, 2009)

Heck those were the little ones, you should have seen some of the ones the other guys had???


----------



## GAX (Mar 15, 2009)

Simplicity, and durability....
My 50# PSE Kingfisher with AMS Pro Retriever, 200# line, Muzzy carp points mounted to an orange shaft with safety slides, and a little blue reflective tape, just in case the arrow comes off.
Sorry for the bad pic..Camera phone..


----------



## GAX (Apr 21, 2009)

ttt


----------

